# Information about alternator belt



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

loganste123 said:


> Hello guys! I have a quick question. If any of you are following my shitty SPL build thread, I just ordered a high output alternator. The guy said I needed a 1" shorter belt because he uses smaller pulleys. What size belt does the cruze normally have? Thanks



From quick search you are a 1.4T, Google is telling me 6 Rib, 1409mm, 55.5" and  21/32"" x 55 3/4""


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> From quick search you are a 1.4T, Google is telling me 6 Rib, 1409mm, 55.5" and  21/32"" x 55 3/4""


thank you so much!


----------

